# Begining stages of Buck board bacon!



## kawboy (Nov 28, 2018)

Finally taking the leap. Printed out Bears step by step and started thawing the butt last night. Hopefully it will be thawed by this weekend so I can get curing. My one concern is keeping my off-set cool enough. Think I'll try charcoal/apple branches/oak for fuel. wish me luck!


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 28, 2018)

Good luck and keep us updated.

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 28, 2018)

Do you have an AMNPS, AMNTS?
Don't even fire that muther up, just cold smoke your bacon when it's cured and has formed a pelican.
Where I screwed up mine was I rinsed it, but forgot to soak it in ice water for an hour between brining and forming the pellical.
Mine got 4 hours of cold smoking and it was enough for me, mine, and ours.
My Buckboard Bacon will be great cooking bacon, going to make some fantasmagorical Wicked Beans!

(oh dang, I salivating thinking about it.)


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 28, 2018)

I see you are in Minnesota.
I hate to break the news, but your butt will probably be froze till June.... :confused::eek:o_O


----------



## kawboy (Nov 28, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> I see you are in Minnesota.
> I hate to break the news, but your butt will probably be froze till June.... :confused::eek:o_O


Yup, we're in the middle of black powder season. It's dang cold in the woods.


----------



## rob g (Nov 28, 2018)

Dont let a little snow scare you lol. I just cold smoked my BB bacon last week and it ranged from -2C to -10C outside temp. Most of the smoking was done in daylight. I pulled the bacon off when the smoke chamber hit 34F about 9 at night.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Finally taking the leap. Printed out Bears step by step and started thawing the butt last night. Hopefully it will be thawed by this weekend so I can get curing. My one concern is keeping my off-set cool enough. Think I'll try charcoal/apple branches/oak for fuel. wish me luck!




You should be able to keep it below 140° for a couple hours, don't you think?
I never used an offset, so I have no idea.
If you can't, it's not a big problem smoking BBB @ 180°, or even 200°, since you'll probably be taking the IT to 145° anyway, like I did in my Step by Step.

Bear


----------



## kawboy (Dec 3, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> You should be able to keep it below 140° for a couple hours, don't you think?
> I never used an offset, so I have no idea.
> If you can't, it's not a big problem smoking BBB @ 180°, or even 200°, since you'll probably be taking the IT to 145° anyway, like I did in my Step by Step.
> 
> Bear


Started the Curing Saturday evening, Should smoke it the weekend after next after deer season. Still going back and forth on offset vs cabinet smoker. Probably end up as a game day decision. Thanks for the step by step!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 3, 2018)

kawboy said:


> Started the Curing Saturday evening, Should smoke it the weekend after next after deer season. Still going back and forth on offset vs cabinet smoker. Probably end up as a game day decision. Thanks for the step by step!




I would go the easiest route, but I used to come home from Deer hunting pretty much wore out.
LOL---Now I'm wore out without even going Deer hunting.

Bear


----------

